# Lap Chole w/Needle Liver Biopsy



## hillsloan (Jan 12, 2011)

Coding a LAP chole, doc did a needle core biopsy on the liver also.  Can't use code +47001 because it says to use during another "open" procedure.  Any ideas on what code to use for this liver biopsy?  Thanks for the help !


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you're stuck with unlisted 47379.


----------



## krowan (Mar 11, 2013)

47001 is the correct code, the liver bx code refers to the way the liver bx is done either 1. percutaneous / closed or 2. open/ incision; don't confus the way the major procedures is done open vs lap, with how the liver bx is being done, open or closed. The liver bx codes are independ of the major procedure codes. When a incison is reqiured it is considered open (thus all major procedured require an incision) Closed is when the needle goes directly throught the skin usually in Radiology with U/S guidance thus a stand alone procedure not and add on procedure.


----------

